# Anyone Intersted in Plant Gathering Trip



## Cocobid (Jan 26, 2007)

Just wondering since I am so new to this group if you'all go on plant gathering trips. 
Locally. In nature that is!!! 
Put on the mud boots pray no snakes. 
I am so afraid of snakes....had a bad bad experience with one once.


----------



## niko (Jan 28, 2004)

Last one was about 100 years ago. It was very nice though!

http://www.aquatic-plants.org/gallery/trip09242005

--Nikolay


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

I enjoyed looking at the pxs. I think it would be fun. I wouldn't like the snakes either. I don't have the special steel toed rubber boot!


----------



## milalic (Aug 26, 2005)

Do they have ramps for those of use who are walking with three legs and a brace?


----------



## niko (Jan 28, 2004)

From all comments so far I start to think it would be best if we rend a helicopter for our field trip.

Zoom-zoom above the wild waterways!

I know a helicopter place in Garland that charges about $250 for 30 min. ride. I will call them tomorrow to ask them how low can they fly above small creeks.

Oh the places we will visit!










--Nikolay


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

Maybe he can fly down into the falls.....


----------



## supersmirky (Oct 22, 2008)

:eyebrows: Sounds like an adventure.


----------



## CrownMan (Sep 12, 2005)

I'm in. I will bring the crown.


----------



## Cocobid (Jan 26, 2007)

Yoda would say "Adventurous we are!!!!"


----------



## milalic (Aug 26, 2005)

niko said:


> From all comments so far I start to think it would be best if we rend a helicopter for our field trip.
> 
> Zoom-zoom above the wild waterways!
> 
> ...


Looks like the view from your house.


----------

